# Opening Night: Knicks vs Memphis Game Thread Nov 1, 2006



## USSKittyHawk

*@







*​*Date: November 1, 2006*​*Time: 8:00PM*​*TV: MSG/NBALP*​
*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*​*Knicks*​

































*Curry/Frye/Richardson/Francis/Marbury*​*Grizzlies*​*



































*​*Tsakalidis/Swift/Miller/Jones/Stoudamire*​ 
*Knicks:



 With the league's highest payroll, a poorly constructed roster and an ongoing sexual harassment lawsuit against Isiah Thomas, the New York Knicks have become the laughingstock of the NBA.It's up to Thomas to change that - or he might finally be out the door. 

Click to expand...

*


> *
> 
> Thomas will make his debut as Knicks coach on Wednesday night when New York opens the season on the road against the Memphis Grizzlies, who will begin the season without injured forward Pau Gasol.
> 
> New York hit a new low as a franchise in 2005-06 by narrowly avoiding its first 60-loss season, finishing 23-59. It was supposed to be a turnaround season under new coach Larry Brown before turning into a fifth straight losing campaign and possibly the most embarrassing in team history.*


* 

Memphis:



The Knicks will be without their lone major offseason acquisition, forward Jared Jeffries, who is out with a broken left wrist. 

That injury pales in comparison to the situation facing Memphis, which will be without its leading scorer and rebounder in Gasol. The power forward, who averaged 20.4 points and 8.9 rebounds last season, broke his left foot playing for Spain in the world championships in the summer and is out indefinitely. 

Grizzlies forward Mike Miller has also missed time in the preseason due to a toe injury and forward Stromile Swift, who is back with Memphis after being acquired from Houston in the offseason, has been out with knee problems. 

"It's going to be hard to tell right now how good we can be without Pau because we've had so many other guys out and haven't played yet for us or sparingly before they got hurt," coach Mike Fratello said. "But we've got great energy and enthusiasm with the young kids." 

Fratello will be counting on youngsters like second-year forward Hakim Warrick and rookie Rudy Gay to try to help Memphis to a fourth straight playoff berth. 

"Rudy's coming along little by little. I think I can honestly say that each of the young guys has showed progress," Fratello said. "They feel a little more confident, a little more comfortable and have a better feel for what we're trying to do here." 

Memphis has lost a league-record 12 straight postseason games after being swept in the first round three straight years. The franchise faces an unclear future since the team is on the verge of being sold as well. 

The Grizzlies swept the Knicks last season for the first time, although they still trail 12-8 in the all-time series. New York has dropped four straight season openers since winning 93-91 over Washington in 2001. Memphis, meanwhile, has lost its last five openers.

Click to expand...


*


----------



## Truknicksfan

Yes almost tip off I cant wait!!!!! :banana:


----------



## ChosenFEW

dude basketball season is HERE!!!!!!!....


i think im about to cry.....they're tears of joy though:biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan

Knicks look real tight right now. Down by 10 in the first. They are trying but almost too hard. It looks like they dont want to make any mistakes which is cuasing them to make many of them.


----------



## Truknicksfan

They are settling down a little bit. Down by 4 or 6 now with 2:42 to go in the first.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

We cut the lead by 1 right now thanks to Steph's dishes. Come on guys, tighten up on the D and make them pay on the other end.


----------



## ChosenFEW

they really do call some cheap fouls on curry.........


----------



## USSKittyHawk

^ Yeah they do, and the refs are overdoing it on the whistle. I think they would call a techincal if you look at someone funny. Hey what's up with Curry having 9 rebounds in the 1st half? Whoa! Quentin is also having a good game, and as I type this Miller just flopped and Curry picked up his 3rd foul. I always hated Benny Savatore.


----------



## ChosenFEW

omg can we finish the half any uglier.....


----------



## USSKittyHawk

The Knicks are up at the half by the score of 51-46.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Halftime Box Scores:*


<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*17-39*</TD><TD>*6-12*</TD><TD>*11-14*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*51*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*43.6%*</TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*78.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 7 (5)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#5d76a8 colSpan=13>*MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Damon Stoudamire, PG</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Jones, GF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Miller, GF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Hakim Warrick, F</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jake Tsakalidis, C</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Lawrence Roberts, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kyle Lowry, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tarance Kinsey, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Rudy Gay, F</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Alexander Johnson, F</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chucky Atkins, PG</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Pau Gasol, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Dahntay Jones, SG</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Cardinal, F</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*18-39*</TD><TD>*3-8*</TD><TD>*7-15*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*46*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.2%*</TD><TD>*37.5%*</TD><TD>*46.7%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 6 (9)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ChosenFEW

Q and EC are looking good out there


----------



## Truknicksfan

Q was a monster out there the first half. Time for the second half lets hope for a win!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph just hurt his ankle, and is out of the game. Frye had the sick defensive stop, and Nate just score on the other end for the AND 1. The Knicks have a 62-49 lead in the 3rd qtr with less than 8 minute remaining.


----------



## ChosenFEW

EC is really manning up........i like what i see



OOOOoooooooooohhhh WEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## knicksfan

Did Nate get thrown out? How'd that happen?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Steph is back in the game, whew that was a relief. I need Eddie Jones to do better than what he is doing now, I have that guy on my fantasy league. ::sigh::


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Guys, what did I ask for? Curry with the double double and just had a nasty block.


----------



## ChosenFEW

Kitty said:


> Steph is back in the game, whew that was a relief. I need Eddie Jones to do better than what he is doing now, I have that guy on my fantasy league. ::sigh::



eddie jones on your fantasy team = .. [street fighter 2 announcer voice]*YOU LOSE*[/street fighter 2 announcer voice]
:biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Curry with the offensive foul on Robertson, he has to sit. That's his 4th foul, ugh! Balkman enters the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

The 3rd quarter is over the Knicks lead by the score of 71-60. Come on Knicks, let's get this W and finish the 4th quarter strong.


----------



## knicksfan

ChosenFEW said:


> eddie jones on your fantasy team = .. [street fighter 2 announcer voice]*YOU LOSE*[/street fighter 2 announcer voice]
> :biggrin:


Thank god for Eddy Curry. I picked him up before I drafted Shaquille. Curry's starting to prove a worthy acquisition. Marbury doing nice with the Assists as well.


----------



## Truknicksfan

I know everyone loved to see that block by eddie. That brought me chills, we need to see more of that from him.


----------



## ChosenFEW

lets run the clock down some, guys come on....no need to stop and pop


----------



## LeBean

How is Balkman looking in his short time off the bench? I'm one of the few who didn't bash Isiah for taking him as I think he'll be a very solid NBA player, even if he could've got him later.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

LeBean said:


> How is Balkman looking in his short time off the bench? I'm one of the few who didn't bash Isiah for taking him as I think he'll be a very solid NBA player, even if he could've got him later.


He is playing solid bean, I think he has 5 rebounds so far. He is a great defensive presence which I believe is the reason why Isiah drafted him, because most of our guys can't play a lick of D. :biggrin:


----------



## LeBean

Kitty said:


> He is playing solid bean, I think he has 5 rebounds so far. He is a great defensive presence which I believe is the reason why Isiah drafted him, because most of our guys can't play a lick of D. :biggrin:


I forget who said it, but in an article I read, one expert compared him to Dennis Rodman. Undersized, terrific rebounder, great defensive presence. There's not enough players in the NBA like that.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Warrick cut the lead down to 10, thanks to the sloppy D. Come on guys, stay focus!


----------



## ChosenFEW

its like a 10 point lead with the knicks is really a 5 point lead


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Gay is turning it on now, jeez. We can never close out a game properly. Ugh! 82-74 and Curry just received his 5th foul. SOB!


----------



## ChosenFEW

i just about almost ready to break out the red face smily's if we keep this up


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Can someone tell Rudy Gay that he is suppose to play like a rookie and not a damn veteran! Ugh!


----------



## ChosenFEW

the griz are running more time off the clock then us and they're the ones losing


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Jeez, Frye and Crawford should not touch the ball for the rest of the 4th Qtr if they are going to continue to rush their shots. Warrick with another field goal.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Atkins just made it a 3 point game for the Knicks. This is pathetic, these ****ers haven't changed a bit!


----------



## ChosenFEW

ChosenFEW said:


> i just about almost ready to break out the red face smily's if we keep this up



ok now seems like just about the right time

88-87 knicks


:curse::curse::curse::curse::curse::curse::curse::curse::curse:


----------



## ChosenFEW

omg thats 'gay'


----------



## USSKittyHawk

SOB Francis just dribble the ball off his foot and Gay just help Memphis take the lead with the score.


----------



## ChosenFEW

D. LEE Just saved us ......


well.... saved us from getting the L in the 4th quarter at least


----------



## Truknicksfan

I cant believe this is going into OT. We had the win and let it slip away. Im going to be very upset if we manage to lose this one.


----------



## ChosenFEW

Hellllllllll Yea Currrrrrrry!!!!

WITH THE BLOCK


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Truknicksfan said:


> I cant believe this is going into OT. We had the win and let it slip away. Im going to be very upset if we manage to lose this one.


I'm use to the fact that we catch L's after having the lead. :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Knicks only up by 2 with less than 2 minutes remaining. They should be ashame of themselves, just imagine if Mike Miller had got in the groove this game would have been over already.


----------



## ChosenFEW

you know how some players are clutch when the time comes....




well marbury isn't one of those players


----------



## USSKittyHawk

ChosenFEW said:


> you know how some players are clutch when the time comes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well marbury isn't one of those players


When it is time for clutch shot, Isiah would be better off calling Crawford's number.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

The Knicks just makes you sick to your damn stomach. Pathetic little clowns, I want to kick their ***.


----------



## ChosenFEW

wow.... its not even the vets who are giving us hard times


its lowry, gay, and warrick


----------



## Truknicksfan

JC 0-2 with possible game ending shots. I feel like its still last season all over again.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

ChosenFEW said:


> wow.... its not even the vets who are giving us hard times
> 
> 
> its lowry, gay, and warrick


Remind me to punch some of my guys in the face. :curse:


----------



## Real

If the Knicks pull out the win I will still be impressed. 

Nevermind their garbage play down the stretch. They wouldn't have won these types of games last year. If Isiah is at least able to make the Knicks dig down and pull of the win on the road in double OT, that's a good sign, even if it is done under less than desireable circumstances.


----------



## ChosenFEW

crawford is just a mess out there.....


today is not his day


----------



## Real

I like that decision by Nate Robinson.

I think he wanted the shot, but he decided to play it smart, back it out, and go to the hoop, utilizing his quickness and athleticism. 

Now the Knicks need to get a stop here.


----------



## ChosenFEW

crawford is like 3-20


----------



## USSKittyHawk

ChosenFEW said:


> crawford is just a mess out there.....
> 
> 
> today is not his day


You never lied.


----------



## ChosenFEW

lol triple overtime!!!!!!


WHY WONT IT END!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

ChosenFEW said:


> lol triple overtime!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WHY WONT IT END!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


This is pathetic, but on that note I just added Rudy Gay to my fantasy league. You think I should drop Eddie Jones? LMAO


----------



## ChosenFEW

^lollllll..



yup that sweet smell of defeat is in the air.....


im going to have to walk the streets tomorrow with my head down.... CUE SOUND EFFECTS-(whommmp whooommmmmmp)


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Yep, defeat is in the air because Nate Robinson can't guard a pole. Frye is a ghost, and Atkins is playing like an All-Star. ::takes a long sniff of the air, yep defeat is near::


----------



## ChosenFEW

is that chucky atkins or dwayne wade getting all those calls


----------



## ChosenFEW

richardson is lucky as **** he didnt get called for the charge

i guess he didnt want to let the game rest on the hands of 4-21 crawford


----------



## USSKittyHawk

^ LOL 11 seconds remaining, can we make a stop please? Jeez!


----------



## Real

Holy ****. 

What a win. They're going to take that and remember that one.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

:rinks some water and exhale:: I was just kidding Crawford, Steph and company I wasn't actually thinking about punching you guys in the face.


----------



## ChosenFEW

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!



GOODNIGHT EVERYBODY.........I need my beauty sleep

LOL


----------



## dynamiks

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: Good Night every1


----------



## USSKittyHawk

^ Goodnight Chosen and Dynamik I have to update the scores and I"m right behind ya.


----------



## KVIP112

Phew.

Q-Rich is the Player of the Game

Props to Curry for the boards and the nice blocks.

Need to give him tha ball more.

Neither francis or crawford did good. JC good at ft's though.

Jared Jeffries who. Q is sick man.


----------



## Truknicksfan

Thank goodness. We win 118-117 in triple OT. Good night everyone. :banana:


----------



## dynamiks

But Still Memphis Rookies Kyle Lowry and Rudy Gay are the future of the team. Hakim Warrick also played outstanding.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>56</TD><TD>10-13</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>2-10</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>8-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>0-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>48</TD><TD>4-22</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>10-14</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40-95*</TD><TD>*10-22*</TD><TD>*28-36*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*38*</TD><TD>*56*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*42*</TD><TD>*118*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42.1%*</TD><TD>*45.5%*</TD><TD>*77.8%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 25 (25)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #5d76a8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Miller, GF</TD><TD>52</TD><TD>7-23</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Hakim Warrick, F</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>9-14</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-12</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jake Tsakalidis, C</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Jones, GF</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Damon Stoudamire, PG</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chucky Atkins, PG</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>8-18</TD><TD>0-7</TD><TD>9-14</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rudy Gay, F</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>8-21</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Cardinal, F</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dahntay Jones, SG</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Lawrence Roberts, F</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Alexander Johnson, F</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kyle Lowry, G</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42-105*</TD><TD>*6-21*</TD><TD>*27-45*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*58*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*117*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40.0%*</TD><TD>*28.6%*</TD><TD>*60.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (15)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Free Arsenal

Q earned his contract money tonight.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Here is my quick assessment of tonight's game:

Francis and Frye looked awlful. Francis looked like he was lost, he ended the night with 2 lousy points. You making how much money young man? On a positive note, Steph looked great and he was dishing. Curry played extremely well, I can't pick on him in this session. He actually rebounded the ball, and did what I asked him to do in my expectations thread. Give the Knicks a double double. Lastly, Quentin shut my *** up something serious, Kiyaman you still down on Quentin? LOL If he continues at this rate it's going to be a tough decision to make when Jefferies comes back. Just imagine if Quentin is consistent, who would you sit down? Like I said in another thread, if Frye continues to give us nothing, he is going to eventually lose his starting gig. Lee was also great, now we are off to Atlanta. Can the Knicks get a 2 game winning streak going? Let's hope so, but I"ll take a win without all the OT's. LOL


----------



## frank9007

LOL The refs tried and tried to screw us but it was not enough.

Also we din't really play a good game.

Eddy should have had an easy 25 pts tonight if he had just gotten the rock.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

They should have never blown a 19 point lead... but I'll take it.

Last year they would've given up after Memphis took the lead late in the 4th. Gotta like what Eddy and Q did. Oh yeah, Francis looked totally lost out there.


----------



## Kiyaman

The best analysis for the Knick vs Grizzlies game is a short paragraph. 
The Knick Roster was supposed to grab a 15 point lead in the 3rd quarter and ease it to a 20 point lead throughout the remainder of the game (No overtime should've happen). Lets be Honest. 

A WIN is a WIN! 
Even if it is a ONE-POINT WIN against a Gasol-less Memphis team. 

The best thing is the Knicks got off to a great start this season by WINNING their first game of the season, and on the road with just an 8-Man Knick rotation. 

It is a crying shame that Coach Isiah still have not learned what players on this 14-Man roster plays best with each other. 
A great hint is this Knick Team is still a "TWO-UNIT-Team". 
Was their any Knick Chemistry in this Knick Win vs the Grizzlies? 
NO! none at all. Chemistry is Players playing together on both sides of the court as a TEAM (helping each other weakside). 
The Knicks played "ONE on ONE B-Ball" which resulted in 23 turnovers. Although we all are happy for the WIN. 

But the Memphis Team (Gasol-less) inwhich the Knicks played will only WIN 30 to 35 WINS this season out of 82 games (that is what Knick-Fans should be looking at.). 
Did Q.Richardson have a good Game scoring 31 points??? 

P.S. do not get on Francis & Frye performance last night for reason of Crawford & Q.Rich went NUT (ONE on ONE NUT!). 
Frye was open alot of times in the 2nd half and no one would hit him with the ball. Memphis was expecting Francis to take at least 15 shots last night.


----------



## Kiyaman

Crawford was ridiculous in lastnight game vs the Grizzlies (4-22), the bad part was Crawford would not put his hands up in the air when he was defending. 
To here Walt Frazier say that Crawford was the best light of the Knicks last season almost made me fall out my chair. *Crawford was the WORST PG in the league lastseason.* The Grizzlies did not make their 13-4 run untill Blind Coach Isiah had Crawford play the point. 
*Crawford Decision Making with the ball has not change from college, the Bulls, and the first two seasons with the Knicks, his decision making is the same (Terrible!!!).* 

Crawford need to Start at the SG position and only play the SG position like Allan Houston, Rip, Ray Allen, and Carter. So what Crawford has great ball handling skillz to bring the ball up the court, thats all GOOD, but he can not RUN an offense because he does not have a PG awareness. 
*Is Coach Isiah Thomas that BLIND not to see this in Crawford???  *


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Kiyaman said:


> P.S. do not get on Francis & Frye performance last night for reason of Crawford & Q.Rich went NUT (ONE on ONE NUT!).
> Frye was open alot of times in the 2nd half and no one would hit him with the ball. Memphis was expecting Francis to take at least 15 shots last night.


I'm not an Curry fan but I'm a give the credit where credit is due. Quentin Richardson played well, and I'm a give him credit for saving our ***. Crawford did not shoot the ball well, but he had a key steal to help us sealed the victory. Francis was dreadful, and there is no way in hell you can sugar coat that. Frye has been dreadful since the pre-season I'm not just talking about this game. Let's look at individual performances and grade them on that instead of grading them on your personal feelings about a player. You can never be credible when you totally disregard what Quentin did last night. Steph's my man but if he messes up in a game I'm going to get on his *** like everybody else, no one should be immune to 
criticism.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I had the League Pass Preview, so I got to watch this from the Grizzlies TV perspective. They're actually scared of Curry, and kept talking about the importance of getting him fouled out.

Crawford sucks.


----------



## undefined_playa

comeon guys...he had an off game, that happens; who on the Knicks would you want to take the shot with the game on the line? imo it's still crawford; Isiah deserves a lot of blame too for his coaching "skills"


----------



## Truknicksfan

> comeon guys...he had an off game, that happens; who on the Knicks would you want to take the shot with the game on the line? imo it's still crawford; Isiah deserves a lot of blame too for his coaching "skills"


Starbury.


----------

